# Lindsay Lohan Crimped Hairstyle: Hot or Not?



## daer0n (May 1, 2008)

Lindsay Lohan was seen sporting a crimped hairstyle. I immediately said â€˜What!â€™ Do you think the crimped hair look is coming back? Not! Just in case dust off those crimpers! 
Source
*What do you think? Hot or Not?*
The hairstyle reminds me of the movie "Splash"


----------



## jones10021 (May 1, 2008)

No! She looks old and stuck in time. Some one please help her!


----------



## GlossyAbby (May 1, 2008)

I actually kinda like it.. sorta


----------



## Nick007 (May 1, 2008)

I like it, it's not the tight waffle crimp from back in the day.


----------



## Adrienne (May 1, 2008)

I hate crimped hair!!


----------



## alicia8406 (May 1, 2008)

I like it, but I also like her natural hair color better....


----------



## Ricci (May 1, 2008)

Looks good on her hair


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (May 1, 2008)

i like it cuase it is more like loose waves than the crimped hair from when i was little


----------



## Dragonfly (May 1, 2008)

I like it.


----------



## pinksugar (May 1, 2008)

I think it would look better with big hollywood style curls made with a round barrel brush.

I notice that she looks washed out and the hair colour is too pale more than I dislike the crimping if that makes sense. The crimping isn't too bad, but it's all the other stuff as well that make it look horrible


----------



## La_Mari (May 1, 2008)

I like it. A little too neat, but it would look bad if the crimps were a little smaller.


----------



## Johnnie (May 2, 2008)

I've never had a problem with crimped hair. I don't see what's the big deal. She looks fine.


----------



## kdmakeuparts (May 2, 2008)

I like the big wave iron look. That pic is not great though, it makes her look like she's got hideous roots!


----------



## KatJ (May 2, 2008)

I like the new big crimps. She's not really the best example, but it's a good luck for a lot of people.


----------



## jessiej78 (May 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Nick007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like it, it's not the tight waffle crimp from back in the day. Agreed- I consider this wavy, not crimped


----------



## SimplyElegant (May 2, 2008)

I don't like crimped hair at all.


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 2, 2008)

I have a wave iron! lol! I like the waves/crimps she's got, but the haircolor is distracting.


----------



## Jennyjean (May 2, 2008)

Im not really a big fan of it! I think her hair is way too long too!


----------



## monniej (May 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like the waves/crimps she's got, but the haircolor is distracting. i couldn't put my finger on why i didn't care for it and i think this is it.


----------



## nursie (May 3, 2008)

y'all that are calling that crimped just dont know what a lot of us looked like walking around in high school back in 1987, it was way bad, lindsay's is what i would call wavy in this pic, and i dont think it looks bad, i just hate blonde on her, she needs to go back to red


----------



## pretty_pink13 (May 3, 2008)

I think its cute


----------



## puncturedskirt (May 3, 2008)

I don't like her so NOT. haha


----------



## Beyonce Welch (May 3, 2008)

*Not hot !*


----------



## petrishina (May 3, 2008)

Not


----------



## aney (May 3, 2008)

Not!


----------



## speerrituall1 (May 3, 2008)

Looks as like a braid out. Her color could use a tup.


----------



## niksaki (May 4, 2008)

ha ha go the crimp!


----------



## laurreenn (May 4, 2008)

i like it, i think its cute


----------



## McRubel (May 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like the waves/crimps she's got, but the haircolor is distracting. I agree! Her hair goes from dark brown roots to platinum blonde ends. It just looks unhealthy.


----------



## _becca_ (May 4, 2008)

it doesnt look that bad


----------



## magosienne (May 4, 2008)

lol Nuri, her hair reminds me of Splash too. but it looks nice.


----------



## dancer01 (May 4, 2008)

I like it.


----------



## Pinkmochi88 (May 5, 2008)

I'm not digging the hair at all..

I wish she stayed as a red head, its so rare to have red hair!! Bring back the red!


----------



## ColdDayInHell (May 5, 2008)

She looks OK but I think darker hair suits her better.


----------

